# Suche einen Diablo 3 Gästepass



## VollMilchPulver (18. Mai 2012)

Hallo,
ich bin auf der suche nach einem Diablo 3 Gästepass, weil ich es gerne antestenwürde , bzw schauen ob es auf meinem Laptop überhaupt läuft   bevor ich es mir dann endgültig kaufe ... habe den Beta- Test leider verpennt um ehrlich zu sein  

Bin schon lange eine Diablo Fan und würde mich sehr über ein Key freuen.

Danke schonmal im Voraus

VollMilchPulver

P.s

Wenn ich mir dann das Spiel kaufe, stelle ich gerne hier meinen Gästepass zur verfügung.


----------

